# Rest in peace my beautiful baby x X x



## sNo0gIe_SnaIl (Apr 27, 2007)

This is in loving memory of my beloved black cat, Baby Munch. I will miss her now & forever. R.I.P my Baby I will never forget you.

Baby Munch was just an ordinary farm cat but she changed my life. I rescued her and her 5siblings at 5weeks old from the stables where I worked after my boss threatened to drown them as they were inbread. I named her Baby because she was 1 and Munch l8er because thats my nickname and me n her were very alike. I found homes for the 5 kittens but there was something about her ... she was with me to stay.
I was going through a tough time when Munchie came into my life I was suffering depression, panic attacks ... from severe agraphobia, I was to frightened to leave the house unless it was to go to work, the stables were my little haven, 'safe place' away from the house. living in a busy town didn't help and I eventually had quit my evening job in tesco cafe because I just couldnt face it. As my condition steadily got worse, I was struggling to deal with with my life and a heart condition I had been diognosed with months earlier and as Munch grew older, I began to notice that at nearly 6months old she had not left the house despite my other 3cats spending most of their time outside, she was frightened of everything, people, loud noises, big objects, people walking past the window ... everything that scared me.
I wanted so much to make something of myself and enjoy a normal life, get over my fears, ... so to concentrate on my councilling I dropped my hours at work. A matter of weeks later I recieved a letter from the hospital, I was to attend a clinic in cardiff with a specialist from canada. where I found out I would need surgery to repair a defect in my heart. The operation scared me, the thought of spending time in a big busy hospital was unbearable, and it was Munchie who came to my rescue. She started following me out into the garden, or out onto the front doorstep to collect the post she had never been out before, scared she was but she was so strong like she was preparing me for my next step showing me it's ok the world isn't goin to eat you. With her brave demonstrations tip-toeing round the garden climbing the washing line and her cuddles and relaxing evenings on the sofa after a hard days work my confidence grew, I went into town for the 1st time in months to shop for the things I needed for hospital. Together we were grtting out lives together! because together we could do anything even take a trip to the vet to discuss getting her spayed since she was now out n about. ... to late Munch, at 12months old was pregnant.
She gave birth to 2healthy kittens on my lap 1month before xmas. they were jet black like their mum but fuzzy I named the boy Little Bear and the girl Bunny (coz she had floppy ears) Sadly on xmas eve I lost little bear the pair of them had been a little more sleepy than normal and a trip to the vet confirmed that because of Munchies genes she lacked the right protien to feed the kittens any longer, she also had a heart murmer. I was given a suplement for Bunny but boxing day I lost her aswell. it was deverstating having to take her off Munch I didnt want to but she couldnt let go by herself. It was now Munch needed me more than anything and I couldn't b there, I had to go to hospital. The op was a success and I woke up to a fantastic offer, the chance to move to a huge house in the heart of the vale of glamorgan countryside I was thrilled no more worries of Munch crossing the main road, and a quiter style of living for us both. We were so so happy I was around horses! doing what I loved, making new friends, getting out more and getting better! Munch loved her new house to! she had a huge garden and fields to play in without that scary growl of constant traffic she never did hunt though, she had had my many pet rodents inc mr j the mouse, eddie the degu and mr peeps my ferret stuffed into her face, as a kitten. I had mr peeps and her around the same time, they grew up together and thats where that started, my passafist cat! 
I went back to my old place to spend a few days with old friends, I planned 2be gone 3days, my mum was there to care for Munch & the rest of the zoo so I was happy. it was the 2nd night I was with a friend I began to feel ill, like when you feel nervous, sick dizzy and I felt I just needed to go home I set off strate to the train station the journey passed in a blurr and as I jumped into my mums partners van I felt ok, calm and relaxed we reached the house, it was cold and I ran up the drive all I remember is the confused feeling, I could see a little black tail poking out from behind the flower pots against the front of the house, I moved them and called for someone to come, I put my hand on the lifless little body that lay at my knees, still warm and soft to the touch but I knew. My Munch, she was gone. I ran into the house mum checked her ova and confirmed it was her. I have never felt that type of pain before it hurts the mind and heart. She helped me through things not even my councilour could and gave me quality of life. We later discovered she had been hit by a car and had obviously ran for home and hid between those flower pots. We buried her in a clearing between the trees at the bottom of the garden, a beautiful spot where the sun shines and birds sing. we moved to this wonderfull place, me and Munch away from the things that scared us and I thought we were safe. Why did I leave her? I would never have put her out at night, but my mum feels guilty enough I don't blame her it was a terrible accident, nobody is to blame. I lost my sun. my moon, my whole world that night. Munch was my friend, my baby, my soul mate. 

''you kept me warm and safe at night I only wish I could have done the same for you.''

I'm sorry this is such a long entry. If you have read it thank you for your time, I was flicking through the pages because I know I'm not the only one who has lost a special pal. I began typing and this is the result. My thoughts and best wishes are with you all. x X x

''Do not remember the moment, Remember the good times,
Please, do not cry for me now I am safe.
Save yourself the pian and hardship of loss,
On the thought ...
That for every dearest one taken from you now,
There is another to greet you in heaven.''


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

R.i.p


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

RIP Baby Munch


----------



## danjwright (Apr 11, 2007)

Very sorry, she sounded like a special cat. RIP


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

RIP. Its horrible when you lose an animal you are that close to.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

So sorry to read this. It's hard to lose any pet that you love, but when you lose a special one that you know is your soul mate - it hurts forever!


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

I only wanted you.

They say memories are golden well maybe that is true.
 I never wanted memories,
 I only wanted you. 
A million times I needed you,
 A million times I cried.
 If love alone could have saved you,
 You never would have died.
 In life I loved you dearly,
 In death I love you still.
 In my heart you hold a place no one could ever fill.
 If tears could build a stairway and heartache make a lane,
 I'd walk the path to heaven and bring you back again.
 Our family chain is broken,
 And nothing seems the same.
 But as God calls us one by one,
 The chain will link again


----------



## sNo0gIe_SnaIl (Apr 27, 2007)

Thank you all so much for your kind comments x especially Reiyuu what a beautiful poem thanks so much x X x


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

**

So sorry for your devastating loss, god bless and may time heal your broken heart. *Hug*


----------



## Chia (Dec 8, 2007)

*hugs* 

I know how you feel. My parents called tonight to tell me that our 17-year-old cat Tanner had to be put to sleep. I wish we could know our friends were in kitty heaven.


----------



## smart275 (Oct 4, 2007)

im crying after reading that story and the poems 

R.I.P. little sweetie
hope you are ok


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

smart275 said:


> im crying after reading that story and the poems
> 
> R.I.P. little sweetie
> hope you are ok


me too, r.i.p. baby munch


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

Thats so sad. I don't know what to ay only I'm sorry for your loss
Hugs and kisses


----------



## aj_0121 (Nov 26, 2007)

r.i.p munch


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

ditta said:


> me too, r.i.p. baby munch


me 3, im so sorry for your loss but im sure baby munch is looking down from you wherever she is and saying thankyou for the wonderful life you gave her 
hugs and xxxx elle


----------



## cupcake.1978 (Aug 14, 2007)

RIP Munch, I sympathise with you on this, as we have just lost our best friend through the same tradgedy and found him on the side of the road. Hope the New Year brings better luck for you.


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

Them two poems made me snivel. R.I.P.


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

As little as it counts for, you have my sympathy.


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Unlucky !!!


----------

